# IML is looking for loggers/reviewers



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

We are looking for 5 to 10 loggers/reviewers of our *DREAM-n-GROW* product.

*See here --->>* http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/dream-n-grow/

If interested send me an email: rdimaggio @ gmail.com


----------



## orange24 (Jan 8, 2017)

Would this cause a false positive on ANY kind of drug test? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2017)

orange24 said:


> Would this cause a false positive on ANY kind of drug test?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on any standard 12 panel test.

What are you being tested for?


----------



## orange24 (Jan 8, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Not on any standard 12 panel test.
> 
> What are you being tested for?



Just get randomed for work. Using melatonin now. Might be interested in this one!! Always had struggles with sleep.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 9, 2017)

Dream and grow
Sounds legit! Lol


----------



## Intense (Jan 9, 2017)

Actually seems like it would be pretty relaxing. (Good/healthier benzo alternative)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2017)

it's a great product, love it.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 11, 2017)

Email sent. My buddy Wes was raving about this awhile back

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Email sent I'm down to check it out. I don't grow or sleep


----------



## suresha (Jan 14, 2017)

Email sent


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 15, 2017)

This is a great product.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2017)

Sent ya an email


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2017)

I sent a email no response yet.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 18, 2017)

email sent( past tense).


----------



## suresha (Jan 19, 2017)

I would definitely love to dream n grow!!!


----------



## suresha (Jan 19, 2017)

I would definitely love to dream n grow!!! Sign me up


----------



## Intense (Jan 30, 2017)

I received the product, going to try it out tonight. Thanks


----------

